# SCRAP bearing cages / smaller round parts / beer bottle caps WANTED



## Boris (Feb 18, 2020)

Looking for small round relatively lightweight stuff that I can use for fabrication. These would be parts that you might otherwise be scrapping, such as, bearing cages/races and rings and caps from hubs, etc. Heck, doesn't even need to be bicycle parts as long as they fit the bill.

BEER BOTTLE CAPS in very good condition also needed.

WHAT I DON"T NEED is bottom bracket bearing cups, or head tube cups, because they're just too clunky.

For your help, you will earn my eternal gratitude,  be humbly thanked, and reimbursed postage plus a few bucks.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey!..... eye just may have a few of those lurking about...sea ifta i can rope them in.....


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey @Hobo Bill 
I just saw the photos that you added. Heck yes, I'd be happy to take any of that nice variety bearing cages you'd care to toss my way, if you're sure you won't be using them. With or without bearings, grease or no grease, it's all the same to me. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 25, 2020)

I'll chit-chat with you 'yawl soon...eyes gots yo addy..so dance the night astray....Boris


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2020)

Do I sense a new reflector era ?? Bike jewelry ??


----------



## JRE (Feb 27, 2020)

I might have a few for you Boris


----------



## Boris (Mar 6, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2020)

BUMP! Really could use some of your scrap spare parts similar to one shown in photo please.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2020)

trade you cages for ball bearings


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2020)

bricycle said:


> trade you cages for ball bearings



If you're serious, I've got a couple prescription bottles of mixed sized ball bearings that I probably don't need.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2020)

I'll send pics of what I got.


----------



## Boris (Mar 25, 2020)

When things get back to "normal", I could also really use several complete SCHWINN imprinted headset bearings like these too.


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 25, 2020)

Boris said:


> When things get back to "normal", I could also really use several complete SCHWINN imprinted headset bearings like these too.
> View attachment 1161425






golden years huh? what could you be up to? if you take any manufacturers bearings than I might have a $_it load for you, let me know, some are schwinn, some aren't, please tell me these are not for Easter,.....


----------



## Boris (Mar 25, 2020)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 1161721
> golden years huh? what could you be up to? if you take any manufacturers bearings than I might have a $_it load for you, let me know, some are schwinn, some aren't, please tell me these are not for Easter,.....




Yep, that's just about what my golden years look like, only I'm uglier.
The bearings weren't for Easter......at least not until you mentioned it. So yeah, any manufacturer would be fine with me. Although, I really don't need any more bottom bracket bearings.
I've got enough of those for my Easter baskets already.
And thanks for the timely tip.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2020)

Hobo Bill said:


> Hey!..... eye just may have a few of those lurking about...sea ifta i can rope them in.....
> 
> View attachment 1143112
> 
> ...



Bill, what's that contraption in the first picture? (floor)


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 26, 2020)

Hobo Bill said:


> Hey!..... eye just may have a few of those lurking about...sea ifta i can rope them in.....
> 
> View attachment 1143112
> 
> ...



Hola hi there I like the Schwinn parts cabinet useful for keeps the smalls organized!!!


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 28, 2020)

Boris said:


> Yep, that's just about what my golden years look like, only I'm uglier.
> The bearings weren't for Easter......at least not until you mentioned it. So yeah, any manufacturer would be fine with me. Although, I really don't need any more bottom bracket bearings.
> I've got enough of those for my Easter baskets already.
> And thanks for the timely tip.



can't get to the stash right now, my friend might be under the weather because he's not answering the door, so there's a slight delay, sorry. will look into it as soon as it safe....


----------



## Boris (Mar 28, 2020)

5760rj said:


> can't get to the stash right now, my friend might be under the weather because he's not answering the door, so there's a slight delay, sorry. will look into it as soon as it safe....




That's perfectly fine with me. I just keep refreshing this page so that CABE members will keep it in the back of their minds while going through their parts with all their new-found free time. Thanks for the update Ron! I hope you, everyone else on the CABE, and your families stay healthy!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 30, 2020)

Boris said:


> For future reference, I'm looking for the following parts as you're going through your parts bins with all your new-found free time.
> I'll continue to refresh this ad occasionally but.....
> _*I DON'T WANT ANYONE TO RISK EXPOSURE TO THE VIRUS BY SENDING ME ANY PARTS NOW!!!*_
> When things return to "normal" we can deal with the actual exchange of goods.
> ...





Need your address, a friend in need is a friend indeed!


----------



## Boris (Mar 30, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Need your address, a friend in need is a friend indeed!




Cute!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 30, 2020)

Boris said:


> Cute!




No serious,  pm your address,  I have parts for you !


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2020)

BUMPIN' it up again as a reminder if you're cleaning out some parts now. If so, don't scrap 'em, send 'em to me!


----------



## Boris (May 12, 2020)

Still gonna be needing this stuff.


----------



## Princeton (May 13, 2020)

Here you go ,Boris....think you might like this....it’s free , it’s round , and to keep you occupied during quarantine , it’s a jigsaw puzzle !!....  it’s re-using and recycling in the same step!!...I can break it down for easy shipping....3/4” maple plywood , cut on a CNC...48” I.D. ,  56” O.D. .... Boris ,you got first dibs.....Vince , if you want it , you’re gonna’ have to hop in that Zig-Zag Man van of yours and come over my house and pick it up....after them , it’s free , up for grabs to anyone....it’s in N.J.....


----------



## Boris (Jun 4, 2020)

princeton said:


> Here you go ,Boris....think you might like this....it’s free , it’s round , and to keep you occupied during quarantine , it’s a jigsaw puzzle !!....  it’s re-using and recycling in the same step!!...I can break it down for easy shipping....3/4” maple plywood , cut on a CNC...48” I.D. ,  56” O.D. .... Boris ,you got first dibs.....Vince , if you want it , you’re gonna’ have to hop in that Zig-Zag Man van of yours and come over my house and pick it up....after them , it’s free , up for grabs to anyone....it’s in N.J.....View attachment 1193422
> 
> View attachment 1193424
> 
> ...




Great offer, THANKS! But I'm not making reflectors for blimps. Vince would probably be too high to ever find your place. So option 3 would most likely have to be put into play.


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2020)

princeton said:


> Here you go ,Boris....think you might like this....it’s free , it’s round , and to keep you occupied during quarantine , it’s a jigsaw puzzle !!....  it’s re-using and recycling in the same step!!...I can break it down for easy shipping....3/4” maple plywood , cut on a CNC...48” I.D. ,  56” O.D. .... Boris ,you got first dibs.....Vince , if you want it , you’re gonna’ have to hop in that Zig-Zag Man van of yours and come over my house and pick it up....after them , it’s free , up for grabs to anyone....it’s in N.J.....View attachment 1193422
> 
> View attachment 1193424
> 
> ...



I'm really liken it but first I need to find a reflector to fit.Will keep you updated.


----------



## Boris (Jun 11, 2020)

A GREAT BIG THANKS to all  the members that have helped me out so far, but I still need more of everything, especially the Schwinn VSF* bearing cages.



*The VSF Ball Bearing Retainer was used in Vintage Schwinn Postwar 1" headsets that were used with 1" threaded forks.
(Thanks to @Smoopy's for info from old post)


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey moron, Do you want bottle caps that have no advertisement on them ? I used to have some th
at were never used or advertised


----------



## Boris (Jun 11, 2020)

YOU BET I DO! I know you have my address because you sent me that mean Christmas card last year.


----------



## Boris (Jun 26, 2020)

vincev said:


> Hey moron, Do you want bottle caps that have no advertisement on them ? I used to have some th
> at were never used or advertised



PM sent


----------



## Boris (Jun 26, 2020)

Parts still needed. Thanks to everyone who's helped out so far.


----------

